
Detecting incognito mode in Chrome with a timing attack - gen3
https://blog.jse.li/posts/chrome-76-incognito-filesystem-timing/
======
Wowfunhappy
> The only way to prevent this attack is for both incognito mode and normal
> mode to use the same storage medium, so that the API runs at the same speed
> regardless.

Couldn't Chrome also just lie about when the writes completed? You don't need
to _actually_ switch storage mediums in order to emulate its properties.

